
Show HN: Iconsink – Collection of Outline, Glyph and Color Icon (built with React) - techaddict009
https://www.iconsink.com/app/offer/HackerNews
======
techaddict009
Iconsink - Tool for designers to find and use icons they need for their
project.

Available on Web and Desktop (Windows, Mac and Ubuntu) As a part of launch we
are giving away 6 months subscription for free and 50% off if you opt for
yearly subscription:

[https://www.iconsink.com/app/offer/HackerNews](https://www.iconsink.com/app/offer/HackerNews)

Tech Stack: React.Js & Laravel

And if you have any suggestions or feedback do comment them out.

